# Whats the most common fish caught in the surf???



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

hey guys i to know what is the best baits for catching reds, black drum, whiting and bigger tasty fish. i have been reading up on pompano and i know they love sand flea's and and peeled shrimp. i want to bring home dinner tonight and i was just wondering if i go catch some bait fish in my cast net would that work well for bait? i fish with a 10' ugly stick and a penn750ss is that a good reel for bigger fish in the surf it has 17lb test. i am newish to the surf and i want to catch fish any information sugestions tips or pointers would help this new kid out. thanks guys TIGHT LINES!!!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Fresh shrimp and cut mullet is about as good for that as it gets for reds, black, whiting etc and fleas for the pomps !


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a great rod and reel combo for the surf. if anything u might find u need heavier line depending on the general size of the fish.


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys i also fish with a penn 7500ss with 8ftpenn power stick(the older version)and a penn 704z on an old old surf rodi dugg out of a pile of stuff from a garage sail. they are all good rods and i have landed a lot of fish on the peir and off my buddies boats but i wanted to know if those were good for surf fishing. can i buy live flea's from hot spots or the peir bait and tackle dont sell them. i also am very ambitous about learning about surf fishing. my dad is gettin along in his age so i cant go fishin with him and have no teacher. i want to learn about surf fishing so i can actually catch fish. thanks for the posts guys it helps alot! 

TIGHT LINES!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

The rigs you are useing are just fine! I usually set up 3-5 rods when surf fishing. I always try to have one of the set up for largewr fish. I stick with the 15-17 lb test. No need for heavier line if you let your pole work the fish. Take your time when bringinh in big reds , black drums and sharks. I watched one of my friends bring in a 6 1/2' blacktip on 17 lb test. Took him over an hour but what a fun fight! 

Usually on the rig I set out for reds and such: I use a carolina style rig with 20lb florocarbon leader. I will use as big of a piece of cut bait on it as conditions will allow.

My pomp rigs are usually florocarbon leaders 15-20lbs.

Don't hesitate to pm me if you have any other questions. I grew up here fishing the beaches with my dad. I still use a rod he made when I was little boy!


----------

